

Ask HN: iPhone app development on Windows via Apple Remote Desktop on a mac mini? - amichail

Would such a setup support OpenGL?  Can you just connect the two computers by ethernet?
======
wmf
So now you can't afford an iPhone or a KVM? You're cutting way too many
corners here.

------
wallflower
Yes, it's possible. I'm assuming you don't have the MacMini in the same
building (otherwise, just plug a monitor, mouse, and keyboard in). The co-
location service below does what I'm assuming you'll be doing with your
friend's MacMini.

<http://www.macminicolo.net/macmini.html>

------
menloparkbum
You can do it, but it will suck.

------
alnayyir
It won't support OpenGL, and it will suck.

